# I have incipient senile cataracts



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I knew my eyes were getting bad, but atleast I was right... That's a bad thing though. Pray for me guys


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Will do, Dan.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Isn't that something an elderly person gets? That's perplexing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayers Dan


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're a bit young for them, but the good news is that they're very fixable. I was 46 when I had cataract surgery done in my left eye, and 51 when I had it done in my right eye. My surgeon was able to give me close to 20:20 vision in both eyes, which felt like a miracle since I've always been very near-sighted.

Has your doctor indicated that you'll be a candidate for surgery any time soon or are the cataracts still very small?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sending prayers & best wishes for a great eye surgery in your future soon.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck Dan - I hope they can help you out with some sort of solution.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I appreciate all the care guys, it means a lot


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, Dan that really stinks. Like Roxy asked, are you a candidate for surgery? Hope things work out okay for you.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not. I have to be 21 at the youngest because it's both of my eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's not unusual for an ophthalmologist (you *are* seeing an ophthalmologist, yes?) to recommend doing only one eye at a time for cataract repair, but I'm a little puzzled at the need to wait until you are 21 to have any surgery done at all.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

That's what the pamphlet and the eye doctor said.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear Dan. I recommend getting another opinion.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It might be that the eye is not finished developing until after 21. Sorry to hear about your trouble Dan. I've had cataract surgery on both of my eyes, and I'm pleased with the results. Good luck, and remember, after surgery, no rubbing no matter how much they itch.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I had cataract surgury on both eyes in 2007. I was 57 years old. I have worn thick lensed 
glasses since I was 10 years old. I've had 20/20 vision since the surgury! It's a simple
procedure, they make lens for you eyes before hand. Then they use something to liquidfy 
the cataract. make a slit in the eye and use something to suck out the cataract. Then they 
insert the lens and it's all done! They give you a local anesthesia and you never feel a thing! 
In fact I carried on a conversation with them during it. The whole thing takes about an hour. 
Of course, they did one eye at a time with a two week interval! My eyesight in the first eye 
was so strong it compensated for the other eye till I had the second surgury! I amazed my 
doctors at my checkup after the surguries......I read the eye chart all the way down to the 
second line from the bottom.......from across the room!

Before the surgury everything was a blur to me. They even suspended my driver's license
because of it. I highly recommend the surgury.


----------

